# Encyclia radiata ver Belize



## Berrak (May 28, 2008)

Bought from George Norris many years ago.

Today a big plant. It smell wonderful.
I must divide it and I have a long list of friends
who wants a division.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 28, 2008)

it is very nice :drool:...too bad I can't be on your list of friends


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2008)

It looks and sounds great. Don't over-divide it.


----------



## biothanasis (May 30, 2008)

WOW, that is huge... Well done...


----------



## cwt (May 30, 2008)

Nice plant, nice roots. Why divide? The starting of a nice specimen plant!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 30, 2008)

Wow, it's a beauty! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 4, 2008)

Again a very strong plant Bertil :clap: !! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 4, 2008)

Very well grown plant. This is one of my favs, also. Mine should be spiking soon, I hope.


----------

